# Identifying Fern



## iCRIHFIELD (Dec 29, 2013)

My mother in law bought me this plant as a little present after she saw my vivariums.

She says she bought it from home dept and it just says "Fern assorted" on it.

It's unbelievably soft.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

nephrolepis exaltata "fluffy ruffles". mine always looks a bit, angry?


----------



## iCRIHFIELD (Dec 29, 2013)

Just googled that and that's it!

Thanks!


----------

